# what's the point of GT-R??



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

hahah... i knew i'd get someone checkin this out with that kind of title.

ok... so maybe i'm just a little weird or something... but i could never understand why people put the "GT-R" symbol on their car (whether it's a nissan or not).... when it's not a Skyline... and neither is it a GT-R... what gives? someone please enlighten me.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> hahah... i knew i'd get someone checkin this out with that kind of title.
> 
> ok... so maybe i'm just a little weird or something... but i could never understand why people put the "GT-R" symbol on their car (whether it's a nissan or not).... when it's not a Skyline... and neither is it a GT-R... what gives? someone please enlighten me.



Because, grasshopper, it is the way of the rice. To understand rice, you must become rice, which is achieved only by lowering your IQ below room temperature and beleiving that putting on the GT-R symbol somehow makes your vehicle faster. Stay away from the zen of rice.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the same reason people put vtec stickers on ex civics
the same reason people buy a giant aluminum wing as thier first mod
the same reason people make thie own bodykit out of plywood

its pure ricism


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you forgot fart pipes with 2" inlets and 8" outlets, "HID" lights, and siccor doors on a stock civic


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

read my sig, but people act if you put the sticker on, its makes it a gt-r even if the car is a mustang or a civic.. people are just ghetto, do you except more..


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Cause GT-R badges pwn all, duh.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Cause GT-R badges pwn all, duh.


it does if it a skyline


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

so i was driving around town the other day... and i noticed another 200sx... quite angry actually 2nd one i have seen except mine... but i got up behind him and it was only an SE so i was happier... still the only SE-R... i was drivng my moms '04 escape w/ a few friends to pick some crap up for her... and i noticed he had a GT-R badge on the back of his car... i rolled down the window and looked at him to roll his down... he gave a thumbs up... like this :thumbup: ... and then rolled down his window probably looking for a compliment on his car... and i just told him straight up that he is a tard...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

lol... that was me! :fluffy: hahaha JK


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nothing better than a 90 style mustang with a gt-r badge on it...


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

The Poser Way Of Life. There's a couple Honda's in my apt complex that have GT-R badges, all I do everytime I ride pass them is laugh at them at their expense. This rice culture is getting out of hand, we don't need hybrid badges now.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Hmmmmm, v-tec 200sx... maybe by carefully placing a vtec sticker, i will get a new cam setup and ecu change.. thats gotta be worth some ponies what do you think


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> nothing better than a 90 style mustang with a gt-r badge on it...


or a 96 v6 with a gt-t symbol in the front and a 7.5 liter on the side


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Theres a guy at work I get a kick out of. He has a civic with stickers all over it. What I really find amusing are his Nismo stickers. lol


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ :showpics:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> hahah... i knew i'd get someone checkin this out with that kind of title.
> 
> ok... so maybe i'm just a little weird or something... but i could never understand why people put the "GT-R" symbol on their car (whether it's a nissan or not).... when it's not a Skyline... and neither is it a GT-R... what gives? someone please enlighten me.


Dude, my Focus is 24% faster now that I put GT-R badges on it. Don't hate.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

they should just make all gt,gt-r,se-r,z06,vtec, and other special badges and stickers for only those cars and sue all those other companys that try to reproduce them


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah, gotta love those tards who drive "gt-r" JUNKstangs. I saw a guy with that on his mustang once so I asked if he had a rb26 under the hood, then laughed my ass off at him. oh yeah and these guys too EWWW :lame:
mmmm, rice.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

there is this guy where i live who owns a 97 accord and it says HONDA real big on the front and ACCORD on tha back.....like we dont know its a accord and to top that off it has a acura symbol and red type-r sticker on it on it. :wtf:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i always love when people bastardize their cars and make them wannabees with their stickers.. v-tecs are obviously my favorite, but i did know someone that put a gt-r badge on his 240sx with a huge park bench for a wing.. a huge 6" muffler can, front body kit but it was spray painted, the bondo was my favorite, didnt' even smooth it out.. left it clumpy... and spray painted that... it was quit amusing, but then again he also said adding a body kit reduces wait and increases aero dynamics... then again he also says he has all these aftermarket parts but when you look under his hood of his new 92 gsx its all rusted out and shit.. nothing at all... but stock parts


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

there is a jobsite frequent all the time and I always see the same Maxima with GTR badges all over it and I cant help but think of RB26Maxima on the forums.I see mustangs with them all the time.


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i always love when people bastardize their cars and make them wannabees with their stickers.. v-tecs are obviously my favorite, but i did know someone that put a gt-r badge on his 240sx with a huge park bench for a wing.. a huge 6" muffler can, front body kit but it was spray painted, the bondo was my favorite, didnt' even smooth it out.. left it clumpy... and spray painted that... it was quit amusing, but then again he also said adding a body kit reduces wait and increases aero dynamics... then again he also says he has all these aftermarket parts but when you look under his hood of his new 92 gsx its all rusted out and shit.. nothing at all... but stock parts


I've got a good one for you... I have seen a 240sx around Cincinnati which has not only the stock spoiler, but also a nice park bench on top of that. :loser: I have decided never to put a spoiler (not even the stock one) on my altima.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

well i'm glad to see that there are actually people out there with some common sense and a touch of good styling.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

A lot of people dont even know what GT-R or even GT stands for, they just place the emblem on there car because I guess they think in there mind if they see a red "GT-R" on there car, they have a Skyline. Everyones car I believe is special to them in a certain way but GT-R stands for Grand Tourismo Racing. Stick with SE-R and everything will be alright. Power to the Nissan Peeps! ^_^


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

plaidburybunny said:


> yeah, gotta love those tards who drive "gt-r" JUNKstangs. I saw a guy with that on his mustang once so I asked if he had a rb26 under the hood, then laughed my ass off at him. oh yeah and these guys too EWWW :lame:
> mmmm, rice.


New body style Mustang concept GT-R.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

woooow, that new stang is sick looking... i would probably buy one.


Sentra GTR-1... i actually think it's Gran Turismo Racing. just a slight spelling error, no worries  and so what does SE-R stand for? Special Edition Racing?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

My fault.....oopps about the spelling, but I believe it does mean Special Edition Racing. Take a look at all car manufacturers, for example the 24 Hours of Lemans the greatest and most famous endurance race on the planet has variations of production based cars prepared for endurance racing action. The Viper GTS-R, Corvetter C5-R, Ferrari 550 Marenello GT, Porsche 911 GT RS-R, and Saleen S7-R all carry GT, R, or GTR designation meaning these boys dont mess around. Prototypes such as the Audi R8R and the older BMW V12 LMR, Mercedes Benz CLK-GTR and good old Panoz Esperante GTR-1 carry it. So the next time you see an Integra Type-R pass by, remember its not a bad car but it will get smoked by any one of these real R's ^_^


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

woah... that's alot of R's


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> So the next time you see an Integra Type-R pass by, remember its not a bad car but it will get smoked by any one of these real R's ^_^


As it should be by cars costing about 10x -20x more than (these fully prepped Lemans cars) what a Type R costs. Let's at leat compare apples to oranges, not apples to _Filet Mignon_. And just remember, that Type R will smoke a Nissan SE-*R*. But, no one here will ever get upset that Nissan called a car that when it really isn't all that special and truly hasn't earned this "R" badge you people seem to hump.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

damn Shouldnt-Even-Race guys might get pissed at that comment ^^^^^


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> damn Shouldnt-Even-Race guys might get pissed at that comment ^^^^^


^^^lmao


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

True, comparing Lemans prototypes and endurance racers to the Type-R is not fair, however the 91-94 SE-R has earned the R on its trunk lid, you dont get deemed a classic for nothing im sure anyone here can agree. Number two the SR motor and SE-R were around far before the precious Type R was. And number three and I can attest to this because Ive seen it with my own eyes an SE-R can rock the hell out of a Type-R if driven right and built right. You know it and everyone in this forum knows it. Again not slamming the Type R cause its not a bad car, the Type-R people just have to accept that there R isnt the be all end all. Noones humping any R's in this forum just remember when you see an SE-R have a little respect cause it has earned the R and it isnt going anywhere. My boys 93 SE-R dusted a 98 Type R like it was parked.
Nissan peeps holla back! Brutal reality instead of false hope- nissan peeps, do I speak the truth? ^_^


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

the man is right


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Just to clarify, the unworthy SE-R I am refering to has 4 doors.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

just remember that all four doors arent slow. :cheers: 

A lot of four doors are faster than the 2


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Did I say that all four doors are slow? No, I didn't.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

on the other side of the world, i've seen a GT-R badge on a 3000GT and one on a Celica. :thumbup: 

oh and i've seen some cool stickers on a couple of 4 door SE-R's/SPEC V's:
"FAST FAMILY CAR: Go Fast or Go Home!"


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

A buddy of mine has a mazda 323 and he said that the upper end model of it is actual a gtr. but i really doubt that the emblem is the same is skyline one.


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

know about all these posers are lame and you shouldnt misbadge your car but heres a brain teaser:
if you put a sr20det in your vehicle would it be acceptable to put a silvia badge on?


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

fastest Gtr ever http://www.ultimacars.com/home_page_fra.htm


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Best thing i've seen was a Nissan Sentra, old b12 body style, with TRD, Mugen, and 3 different kinds of tire company decals on it, in addition to MOMO decals out the whazoo! The guy also just cut off the muffler, and put an exhaust tip on, and painted his car 3 different colors, prolly using krylon like in that new issue of SCC


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NO, if you have an SR20 in a different car, you can't put Silvia stickers on your car, you can put "powered by" SR20 but why tell the whole world you have a powerful motor in your car? All seems pretty dumb to me.


Oh, Yeah, the GT-R thing, head over to the Rice Section of your local Pepe's Boys/Auto Sore and you'll see next to the LED lighted 8" muffler tips a genuine APC "GT-R" Badge. UGGH!


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> A buddy of mine has a mazda 323 and he said that the upper end model of it is actual a gtr. but i really doubt that the emblem is the same is skyline one.


mazda familia 323 GTr. 4WD with lockable center diff, 1.8 turbo hatchback...

anyways... not too long ago I spotted an infinity G35 coupe... in black, got the brembo calipers and disc if not mistaken... with a GT-R badge on each front fenders. "YUCK"


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Asura said:


> anyways... not too long ago I spotted an infinity G35 coupe... in black, got the brembo calipers and disc if not mistaken... with a GT-R badge on each front fenders. "YUCK"


Sacrilage


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

lol... Sacrilege you mean? from sacrilegus: one who steals sacred things...

the GT-R badge is not what I'd consider as sacred though...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nissan Australia put leftover Japanese Skyline "GT" badges (the 2 colour shield shaped ones) on the special edition 2002 200sx (S15) GT. It also had leather interior and other platinum trim pieces plus leftover JDM s15 rear wings.

http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/4_05_nis.htm


----------



## NissanR31GTSR (Aug 30, 2004)

The purpose of the GTR is to homlagate them for racing thats why Nissan back in the late 1990s used the R32 to race under group A rules same with the R31 GTSR the other R31 coupe was the GTSX was the prototype for the homlagated GTSR then the GTR was reborn in the R32


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> Because, grasshopper, it is the way of the rice. To understand rice, you must become rice, which is achieved only by lowering your IQ below room temperature and beleiving that putting on the GT-R symbol somehow makes your vehicle faster. Stay away from the zen of rice.


Best post ever!!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Why won't this thread die?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

FCS said:


> Why won't this thread die?


hot topic? hahaha..


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

this kinda reminds me of altezza lights also......damn 100hp lights


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i thought this would be a nice transition...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=675419#post675419


----------

